# March Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (22 February 2012)

Good evening everyone and welcome to the March 2012 stock tipping competition entry thread! 

The March 2012 stock tipping competition is proudly sponsored by eToro. As the leader in social trading, eToro provides a simple, transparent and enjoyable way to invest and trade in currencies, commodities and indices online. See who is trading what in real-time, follow the best performing traders and automatically copy what the best traders do. It's the smarter way to trade.

With more than 1.5 million users worldwide eToro make financial markets accessible to everyone. Join eToro today and experience the difference for yourself!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between March 1 and March 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Wednesday, February 29 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## mr. jeff (22 February 2012)

FAR please Joe.

thanks.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (22 February 2012)

TZL please


----------



## Chasero (22 February 2012)

GMR thanks


----------



## basilio (22 February 2012)

Lets try *CAP *for this month Joe.


----------



## Purple XS2 (22 February 2012)

*PGL* - the ghost who walks.

Tx


----------



## Iggy_Pop (22 February 2012)

AVB 

Thanks


----------



## drillinto (23 February 2012)

KRE
Thank you very much.


----------



## Muschu (23 February 2012)

MXI please


----------



## dutchie (23 February 2012)

AZG pls


----------



## robz7777 (23 February 2012)

NAV please


----------



## theartglasshouse (23 February 2012)

IVR thanks Joe.


----------



## reeftip (23 February 2012)

RFE

Thanks


----------



## tigerboi (23 February 2012)

MXI thx joe
...tigerboi


----------



## explod (23 February 2012)

CCU thanks


----------



## Miner (23 February 2012)

No GG no HS
So I am opting for PEN this time


----------



## springhill (23 February 2012)

RFL thanks


----------



## albaby (23 February 2012)

ELT thanks joe


----------



## Knobby22 (23 February 2012)

CFU thanks


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 February 2012)

Miner said:


> No GG no HS
> So I am opting for PEN this time




You poor soul Miner.

May I have HZN please Joe.

gg


----------



## namrog (23 February 2012)

NWE Please.


----------



## bigdog (24 February 2012)

dma thanks Joe


----------



## Buckfont (24 February 2012)

SEA thanks Joe


----------



## TheAbyss (24 February 2012)

GGP please


----------



## jonojpsg (24 February 2012)

ARU thanks Joe   See if they can get some more capital sorted next month??


----------



## Jonathan111 (25 February 2012)

PGI thanks Joe.


----------



## Tyler (25 February 2012)

Diploma Group (DGX) thanks joe


----------



## robusta (25 February 2012)

GNG please Joe


----------



## Sdajii (27 February 2012)

EMR thanks Joe!


----------



## skc (27 February 2012)

CHN thanks Joe.


----------



## So_Cynical (28 February 2012)

*PSH* - Penrice Soda

SP has been hammered over the last 12 months, over due for a bounce after today's poor results release.

Thanks Joe


----------



## VSntchr (28 February 2012)

EAX please.

Seems cheap after results IMO.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (29 February 2012)

PLA thanks Joe,cheers.


----------



## nulla nulla (29 February 2012)

*wow* thanks Joe


----------



## Crom (29 February 2012)

GOA thanks Joe.  Finally some better grades reported!


----------



## Nortorious (29 February 2012)

SSN thank you


----------



## SilverRanger (29 February 2012)

CSE thanks


----------



## Mickel (29 February 2012)

NST thanks Joe.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (29 February 2012)

ERM thx.


----------



## peter2 (29 February 2012)

BLR  please Joe.


----------



## marioland (29 February 2012)

TFC for me, please.


----------



## pixel (29 February 2012)

LOM for me, thanks Joe


----------



## Synergy (29 February 2012)

Unbelievable Pixel! you steal my stock a whole hour before I come to get it. And I almost logged in at lunch time to pick it.

I was hopeful picking it this month but think you're on a winner for March.

I'll randomly take GXN thanks Joe


----------



## Klogg (29 February 2012)

IDC for me please.


----------



## rcm617 (29 February 2012)

BUR thanks Joe


----------



## Dougs Antiques (29 February 2012)

HOG for me thanks Joe


----------



## yarrabah (29 February 2012)

NDO please.


----------



## barney (29 February 2012)

*PNN* thanks Joe


----------



## ProverbialPaul (1 March 2012)

MHM please


----------



## jancha (1 March 2012)

SVL thanks Joe


----------

